# roundover bits



## eleanor (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to all who answered my previous question.I have recycled all of my steel bits as a result.

Now for the next question. I am building a poker table (against my wife's wishes)andI need to roundover the outside player's rails (it's an octagon). There is a cutout at each player's position for poker chips to reside. Is it best to use a router table for the outside before I put it together? As for the inside chip trays, a table is out of the question. What then is the proper way to roundover this? All the material is 3/4 aspen.
I have a combination standard and plunge router. I've worked at woodworking as a hobby but have little routing experience. I'll be in divorce court if I can't make this table work. I can't believe what materials cost now, especially router bits.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

The usual way and the most efficient is to round over the stock before it is cut to size for your octagonal shape, thus all edges would be the same and there would be no chance of rounding off the points, do it on a table with a bearing guided cutter if you can.


----------

